# Sprewell reportedly interested in Denver



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/scorecard/07/27/truth.rumors.nba/



> The latest word is Timberwolves free agent Latrell Sprewell is trying to get the Denver Nuggets interested in him. The Nuggets are coached by George Karl. The Wolves aren't interested in bringing Sprewell back.


I think he'd be a good fit in Denver, and I am surprised the T-Wolves won't make an effort to keep him. Tough player, decent shooter, and hasn't tried to kill a coach in _years..._.

Whataya think?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

No thanks...


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

yeah he would be good, but if desmond mason is on his way, why bother?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm not sure how much Spree could add to the Nuggets. He is a streaky shooter and his defense isn't that great anymore. I'm not sure that he would add any more to the team than what Hodge gives the Nuggets.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If they can't get Finley, I say the Nuggets should try for a guy like James Jones, Rodney Rogers or Kerry Kittles. Someone that can shoot, but won't bring the ego or baggage of a guy like Sprewell. If that doesn't work out, I say stay put and go into the season with what you have.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I wouldn't be suprised to Spree in Denver if it was a one year deal. He is in his decline but he could be a decent role player if he understands his role coming into the season.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

If Finley doesn't come to town then I'd like to see Denver give Spree a one year deal as well. Bring him off the bench and let him use some energy. He's a hell of a lot better than Bryan Russell and Wesley Person. Plus after the year he'd be gone and Denver can go after somebody else... :banana:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

> "I can confirm Latrell has interest and even hopes of playing there," agent Bob Gist said Thursday of Sprewell, who averaged a career-low 12.8 points in 30.6 minutes with Minnesota last season.
> 
> *Nuggets general manager Kiki Vandeweghe confirmed talking to Gist*. Gist said Sprewell, who also considers the Los Angeles Lakers a desirable destination, would contact coach George Karl in the near future.
> 
> ...


Kiki's a great talker! He 'talks' to every free agent. 

Spree's agent says the FULL MLE would be ' hard to digest ' ??? I mean I think Spree is lucky to get that much! He's worth the veteran's minimum. DerMarr and Julius Hodge provide what Spree provides, but more because of their youth. Inking a 35-year old when a couple 20somethings are waiting in the wings just seems pointless. 

Has the horse been kicked enough?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Spree's about to turn 35, coming off a horrid season, with a bad rep. He hasn't shot above 45% from the field since his rookie year, and he's not much of a 3 point shooter. I pray this deal doesn't go through.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

oh yes kiki is quite the talker. remember I said 2.8 million for Spree. For one year, w/ a team option on the next.

Swallow that Spree. Come deepthroat it at my stripclub.


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sprewell is almost a guaranteed lock for Denver now that Minnesota is unwilling to do a sign and trade with Houston or New York.

Have fun Nuggets fans


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Where else could Spree end up going? Denver really seems like a logical place. Give him a 1-year deal and see what happens after that.


----------



## Clutch777 (Aug 22, 2005)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Where else could Spree end up going? Denver really seems like a logical place. Give him a 1-year deal and see what happens after that.


I have a feeling that Denver will give Spree a three year deal just to keep him happy.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Denver is not interested in making free agents happy. Denver is interested in winning. Spreewell will not receive a 3-year deal, atleast not one paying him the full MLE. Kiki's track record is a bit better than that. The Nuggets are not in an Atlanta Hawks position of recruiting anyone to play here. Kiki can be very selective and hopefully will make Spree bite the bullet if he wants to play in this town.

I also don't see Spree being a problem in Denver. Atleast not next season if they sign him. He'll be happy for a year and if he gripes he'll be out on his caboose. I'm sure Kiki will cover his behind in the contract. Because like the Executive has been saying in his SIG: Kiki is GMing for a job.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Spree and his agent are trying to hold up his market value. they know he aint worth ****, so likely if he signs a deal here he will be greatful to get the chance to compete for a starting position and prove he is still worth some dough.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> yeah he would be good, but if desmond mason is on his way, why bother?


First I ever heard of Desmond Mason coming to Denver? If we could land Desmond he would be a perfect fit for the Nuggets. Because he is an incredible athlete with all around SG skills, rebounding, defense, shooting,dunking, and will only improve.

Spree, uhh no thanks. I have stated this many times, but I don't like the way he handles himself on the court at all. He seems to fly off the handle to much over business decisions on the court, and make a spectacle of himself and the team he is playing for.

Although I guess when motivated Spree can be a pretty excellnt basketball player, but I don't like what motivates him. Which seems at this point in his career is only money. I want a player that is just as much motivated by winning, and building a championship caliber team as they are by money.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Spree doesn't help and he is washed up.

Spree is a shooter that can't shoot. Yes he likes to shoot, but he is only good if he is on, which is few and far between. Plus, he can't D anyone up anymore, so he adds nothing to the team except a name. The Nuggets have enough names on the roster.

I'll pass


----------

